# Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux



## Jimini (4. September 2014)

*Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Aloha,

angeregt durch  diesen  Thread hier dachte ich mir, dass eine entsprechende Aufstellung  für Linux Sinn machen könnte. Eine entsprechende Aufstellung würde ich  dann beständig in diesem Startposting erweitern, so dass mit der Zeit  hoffentlich eine schöne Übersicht entsteht. Diese könnte dann  insbesondere für Linux-Neulinge oder diejenigen, die sich mit  Bash-Skripts auseinandersetzen wollen, einen guten Einstieg bieten.

Aber:  es geht hier nicht etwa um den "besten" Browser oder den praktischsten  Audioplayer, sondern um Tools, mit denen sich die Arbeit und der Umgang  mit dem System deutlich erleichtern lässt.

Wie trage ich etwas zur Liste bei?


> Nach dem Schema dieses Postings:
> 1. Kategorie
> 2. Name des Programms
> 3. Link zum Programm
> 4. kurze Beschreibung



*Kommandozeilentools & Daemons:*
*Administration:*
tenshi:  tenshi ist ein mächtiges Programm für das Log-Monitoring. Hiermit ist  es möglich, bei bestimmten Logeinträgen automatisch eine  Benachrichtigungsmail absetzen zu lassen oder sich täglich einen  Logreport schicken zu lassen. Indem sich umfangreiche Filterregeln  festlegen lassen, kann die Analyse sehr fein granuliert konfiguriert  werden.

*Internet & Netzwerk:*
fail2ban: fail2ban überwacht Logs auf mögliche Angriffe hin und kann dann beispielsweise IP-Adressen blocken.
iptstate:  mit iptstate lassen sich unter anderem aktuelle Verbindungsdaten  anzeigen (wahlweise sortiert nach Ports, Adressen etc.).
netcat:  ein  einfaches, aber mächtiges Tool zum Übertagen von Date(ie)n übers   Netzwerk.
nethogs:  nethogs zeigt aktuelle Verbindungen an, über welche gegenwärtig Daten  übertragen werden - natürlich mitsamt der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit.
nmap: nmap ist ein mächtiger Portscanner.
rtorrent: ein libtorrent-basierter Torrent-Client für die Konsole.
tcpdump: mit tcpdump lassen sich Netzwerkverbindungen mitschneiden (=sniffen).
vnStat: mit vnstat lässt sich der Traffic protokollieren und auswerten.
wget:  mit wget lassen sich Dateien herunterladen und sogar komplexere  Szenarien mit Logins und Rekursionen umsetzen.

*System:*
htop:  Ein  interaktiver Task-Manager für die Konsole. Hat diverse  Auslastungs- und  Statusanzeigen, bietet einfache Prozessverwaltung und  hat eine  konfigurierbare Oberfläche.
ncdu: mit ncdu lässt sich die Speicherplatzbelegung analysieren.
sensors:  mittels Eingabe von "sensors" lassen sich unter anderem die  CPU-Temperaturen anzeigen.

*Entwicklung & Editoren:*
clang  (++): Eine weitesgehend kompatible Alternative zu GCC/G++ - mit  _deutlich_  kürzeren Build Times, was besonders für große Projekte  sehr angenehm  sein kann. Allerdings fehlt noch die Unterstützung für  OpenMP und einige GNU-Extensions.
nano: nano ist ein einsteigerfreundlicher Editor.
vi / vim: vi / vim ist ein gewöhnungsbedürftiger, aber sehr praktischer Editor.

*Sonstiges:*
cut:  mit cut ist es beispielsweise möglich, Textzeilen "zurechtzustutzen"  und so irrelevante Informationen herauszufiltern.
GNU  Parallel: ein Tool zum parallelen Abarbeiten  von Jobs. Einer der  Haupteinsatzzwecke dürfte es sein, für einen großen  Satz an Eingaben  immer den gleichen Befehl auszuführen.
grep:  grep wird verwendet, um Textdateien und -ströme auf bestimmte  Zeichenfolgen hin zu untersuchen.
man: man zeigt Readmes zu Programmen an.
mc: der Midnight  Commander, ein interaktiver Dateimanager für die Konsole mitsamt  FTP-Support. Kann hier und da mal komfortabler sein als die  Standard-Tools.
rsync: rsync kann Daten *r*emote *sync*hronieren.
sed: mit sed lassen sich Textströme manipulieren.
tail: tail kann beliebig viele der letzten Zeilen einer Datei ausgeben.
tmux:  Eine Möglichkeit, virtuelle Terminals auf der Konsole zu verwalten, ohne ständig  eine Remote-Session dafür offen halten zu müssen.
wc: wc kann Zeichen, Zeilen und Wörter zählen.

*Tools mit grafischer Oberfläche:*
*Administration:*
Yakuake:  ein Terminal, welches sich bei Betätigen eines Hotkeys vom oberen  Bildschirmrand her ausklappt.

*Internet & Netzwerk:*
Wireshark: Wireshark ist ein grafischer Paketsniffer.
Zenmap: Zenmap ist eine grafische Oberfläche für den Portscanner nmap (s.o.).

Da mir gerade nichts weiter einfällt, seid ihr nun an der Reihe 

MfG Jimini


----------



## DKK007 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Der Befehl Sensors zum auslesen der CPU-Temperatur


----------



## VikingGe (4. September 2014)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Dann mache ich doch gleich mal mit:

*Internet & Netzwerk:*
netcat: ein einfaches, aber mächtiges Tool zum Übertagen von Date(ie)n übers Netzwerk. Wer stand nicht schonmal vor dem Problem, mit jemandem einfach nur seine .zshrc oder sowas tauschen zu wollen?

*System:*
htop: Ein interaktiver Task-Manager für die Konsole. Hat diverse Auslastungs- und Statusanzeigen, bietet einfache Prozessverwaltung und hat eine konfigurierbare Oberfläche.

*Entwicklung:*
clang (++): Eine weitesgehend kompatible Alternative zu GCC/G++ - mit _deutlich_ kürzeren Build Times, was besonders für große Projekte sehr angenehm sein kann. Allerdings muss man (Stand: Version 3.4.2) noch auf OpenMP verzichten, auf einige GNU-Extensions sowieso, und besonders stark von diversen OOP-Strukturen durchsetzter C++-Code wird noch nicht gut optimiert.

*Sonstiges:*
GNU Parallel: Ein eigentlich ziemlich fürchterliches Tool zum parallelen Abarbeiten von Jobs. Einer der Haupteinsatzzwecke dürfte es sein, für einen großen Satz an Eingaben immer den gleichen Befehl auszuführen - und dabei die eigene CPU, auf Wunsch aber auch weitere Rechner im Netzwerk möglichst effizient auszulasten.


----------



## xEbo (5. September 2014)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Ich vermisse dd . Gerade für bash scripting wäre sed ewähnenswert (Wurde schon erwähnt was ich nicht sah!.
Dann wären da noch:

Unerlässlich:

man - RTFM!

Text Editor - Konsole:

vi - Für Leute die es können ().
nano - Für Leute die es (vi) nicht können. 


Bash:

cowsay - Kann nicht nur Kühe darstellen.
echo - Selbsterklärend.
fortune - Glückskekse, Sprüche, Zitate

Netzwerk:

wget - Get it!

Für Server ist vnstat ganz interessant. SSH auch.

Sind hier Programme gewünscht die nicht in den meisten Distributionen im Kern enthalten sind?


----------



## BenRo (7. September 2014)

ncdu 
Sollte nicht fehlen, finde ich. Zeigt (ähnlich wie entsprechende grafische Tools a la kdirstat) an, welche Ordner wie viel Festplattenplatz belegen, hilfreich beim ausmisten und komfortabler als du oder df.

tail
Setze ich immer wieder gerne ein, um in Logdateien zu schauen. Zeigt nur die letzten paar Zeilen einer Datei an, ihren "Schwanz" eben.


----------



## xEbo (7. September 2014)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*



BenRo schrieb:


> ncdu
> Sollte nicht fehlen, finde ich. Zeigt (ähnlich wie entsprechende grafische Tools a la kdirstat) an, welche Ordner wie viel Festplattenplatz belegen, hilfreich beim ausmisten und komfortabler als du oder df.
> 
> tail
> Setze ich immer wieder gerne ein, um in Logdateien zu schauen. Zeigt nur die letzten paar Zeilen einer Datei an, ihren "Schwanz" eben.


 
tail -f ! Hast Recht, das Beste.


----------



## Jimini (7. September 2014)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Habe das Eingangsposting mal um die nützlichen Vorschläge erweitert, danke euch! Ich habe mir allerdings erlaubt, SSH, cowsay und fortune wegzulassen, da diese - wie ich finde - nicht ganz den Kern des Threads treffen. Es wäre klasse, es noch ein paar Tools genannt werden würden, die nicht so bekannt sind wie man oder tail, da der Thread hier nicht zu einer Erklärung der binutils verkommen soll 

MfG Jimini


----------



## VikingGe (8. September 2014)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Wo ich gerade wieder mit meinem Pi zugange bin, ein paar Dinge, die ohne GUI ganz handy sein können:

mc: der Midnight Commander, ein interaktiver Dateimanager für die Konsole mitsamt FTP-Support. Kann hier und da mal komfortabler sein als die Standard-Tools.
rtorrent: ein libtorrent-basierter Torrent-Client für die Konsole.
tmux: Eine einfachere, aber nicht kompatible Alternative zu GNU Screen, um quasi virtuelle Terminals auf der Konsole zu verwalten, ohne ständig eine Remote-Session dafür offen halten zu müssen.


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2014)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Vote4Sticky!


----------



## xEbo (8. September 2014)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Wie wäre es noch mit nmap?

nmap - Portscan. 
zenmap - nmap mit GUI
iptables - Firewall.?
fail2ban - Login Versuche begrenzen. Zb für ssh/apache usw.

mutt - Email Reader für Konsole (Testen von Email Server)
lynx - Browser für Konsole (Hilfreich wenn kein X-Server vorhanden oder noch zu installieren)

Code::Blocks - IDE für C/c++ 

Immer schwierig Pakete zu aufzulisten wenn man nicht weiß welche Distribution eingesetzt wird.

Ah da fällt mir noch ein:

vnstat - Traffic Analyse.

Und weil es so schön war:

rsync - Praktisch für Backups / Ordner aktuell halten.

Wir sollten vielleicht noch die Zielgruppe des Threads diskutieren, sonst können wir gleich den Kofler posten .


----------



## Jimini (10. September 2014)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*



xEbo schrieb:


> Wir sollten vielleicht noch die Zielgruppe des Threads diskutieren, sonst können wir gleich den Kofler posten .


 Das ist eine gute Idee. Mein Hintergedanke war, sich hier über Tools und Programme auszutauschen, zu denen es keine wirkliche Alternative gibt und die auf irgendeine Art und Weise den Umgang mit dem System oder dessen Administration vereinfachen. Zudem sollten hier idealerweise Tools und Programme zusammengetragen werden, von denen möglichst viele User profitieren (könnten), auf die man aber mitunter nicht so ohne weiteres stolpert - nethogs, iptstate und Yakuake zum Beispiel. Etwas, wäre im Gegenzug ungeeignet wäre, wäre beispielsweise SELinux: ein wirklich tolles Stück Software, aber so wahnsinnig komplex in der Anwendung, dass wohl kaum jemand, der sich diesen Thread anschaut, sich damit näher befassen wird.

Denn Auflistungen von Tools zur Administration oder Entwicklung findet man an jeder Straßenecke, wirkliche Geheimtipps schnappt man da aber (meiner Erfahrung nach) selten auf.

Seid ihr damit einverstanden? Oder seht ihr das anders?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Xeno72 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

*rsync* bzw (mit GUI) *grsync*. Damit kann man rasend schnell und inkrementell synchronisieren, auch riesige Datenhalden. Sehr nützlich für Multibootinstallationen. Sehr vielfältig konfigurierbar.

Lg X.


----------



## Jimini (29. November 2015)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*



Xeno72 schrieb:


> *rsync* bzw (mit GUI) *grsync*. Damit kann man rasend schnell und inkrementell synchronisieren, auch riesige Datenhalden. Sehr nützlich für Multibootinstallationen. Sehr vielfältig konfigurierbar.


Stimmt, rsync ist wirklich ein immens nützliches Programm. Wobei damit meines Wissens keine inkrementellen, sondern nur differenzielle Synchronisationen möglich sind. Für inkrementelle Sicherungen nutze ich dann tar in Verbindung mit Checksums.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bunkasan (29. November 2015)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*



Jimini schrieb:


> Stimmt, rsync ist wirklich ein immens nützliches  Programm. Wobei damit meines Wissens keine inkrementellen, sondern nur  differenzielle Synchronisationen möglich sind. Für inkrementelle  Sicherungen nutze ich dann tar in Verbindung mit Checksums.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Doch, eigentlich genau dafür da... 



> Rsync will perform incremental backups by default. This means that it  will not recopy all of the files every single time a backup is  performed. Instead, only the files that have been newly created or  modified since the last backup will be copied. This will save time and  network bandwidth, something which is very important if you are running a  website or dedicated server.



Differentiell ist genauso möglich. Rsync ist ziemlich praktisch, da es Kompression und Checksums gleich dabei hat.


----------



## rabe08 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Um hier mal weiterzukommen:

*pdftk* ein mächtiges Konsolentool zum Bearbeiten von pdf-Dateien

*imagemagick* ein extrem mächtiges Tool zur Bildbearbeitung auf der Konsole. Zum Packet ImageMagick gehören die Konsolentools animate, convert, compare, composite, conjure, display, identify, import, montage, mogrify, stream. Ich würde damit einfach mal etwas spielen

*iftop *wie htop nur für Netzwerk. Gut, um schnell mal den Status zu checken.

*mtr* (my traceroute) hat mir schon bei Netzwerkproblemen geholfen

wenn mir noch was einfällt, trage ich nach.


----------



## rabe08 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Ich hatte noch einen meiner Lieblingsbefehle vergessen, wahrscheinlich, weil er alleine ziemlich sinnfrei ist. Allerdings kann man damit  -die richtigen Aufgaben vorausgesetzt- openMP u.A. schon mal alt aussehen lassen:

*xargs* hat als Argument einen beliebigen Befehl, dem er die xargs-Eingabe übergibt, also z.B. Befehl1 | xargs Befehl2.  Erweitert man das jetzt mit sinnvollen Optionen, kann man die Aufgabe ganz einfach parallelisieren: Befehl1 | xargs -n 'x' -P 'y' Befehl2. -n 'x' ruft Befehl2 mit maximal x Argumenten auf, -P 'y' ruft Befehl2 in y Instanzen parallel auf.


----------



## _maxe (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*


```
curl --silent http://wttr.in/ | head -7
```
curl ist hier zwar schon aufgelistet, aber ich finde diesen kleinen 1-Zeiler immer sehr nützlich für Wetter Informationen 

GitHub - np1/mps: Terminal based MP3 search, playback and download oder GitHub - mps-youtube/mps-youtube: Terminal based YouTube player and downloader
Damit kann man von der Kommandozeile aus nach Videos zu suchen, Musik abzuspielen, etc.

Und eine der meist benutzten Programme auf meinem Rechner:
ncmpcpp (+mpd).
ncmpcpp ist ein mpd(music player daemon) client mit dem man gemütlich über den Terminal seine Musik abspielen kann.

Und da fällt mir auch gleich noch eins ein: scrot
Damit kann man einfach screenshots erstellen. Entweder von Programmen, einer Auswahl die man mit der Maus festlegt oder vom kompletten Desktop.

feh oder sxiv:
2 kleine Bildbetrachter ohne großartig viele Abhängigkeiten.

ranger:
Alternative zum mc. Dieser ist ähnlich aufgebaut. 
Gut finde ich bei ranger das er Bilder anzeigen kann im eigenen Fenster.


----------



## shorty1990 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

1. Sonstiges
2. apt-file
3. apt-file › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
4. Mit apt-file können bestimmte Dateinhalte in Paketen erfasst werden. Suche ich also welches Paket  libaryx.0 enthält, ist dieses Tool unter Debian und dessen Distributionen extrem praktisch. Oder anders gesagt für die Red-Hat User unter uns apt-file ist das Gleiche wie yum provides


----------



## nexx (5. April 2017)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Schöner Thread! Da ich weder einen Desktop noch irgendeine Form vom Startmenü und nur eine kastrierte Taskbar nutze (das ganze optische Gerümpel stört mich), hier ein für mich unersetzliches, kleines Tool:

1. Sonstiges
2. gmrun
3. Gnome Completion-Run Utility download | SourceForge.net
4. Im Prinzip ein Programmstarter mit Tab-Vervollständigung. Äußerst nützlich wenn ich meine Programme ohne den Einsatz der Maus und ohne Konsole starten will, geht super schnell.


----------



## Oelks11 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Hier mal eine alternative zu Htop

Glances


----------



## MG42 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Sorry Doppelpost, mit zwei Tabs im Browser an diesen Thread zugange gewesen...


----------



## MG42 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Mhhm, komme mittlerweile ohne yakuake NICHT mehr aus... geiles Programm... Yakuake › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
Allerdings benötigt dieses eben die "KDE-Shell"  terminal..., welches man dazu installieren muss. Alternativ dazu bietet sich Guake welches ich gerade teste ODER an Tilda.

Welches man nun verwendet, ausgehend von der verwendeten Desktopumgebung und speziellen Bedürfnissen an Aussehen und Funktion etc. pp
Beispielsweise suche ich eine Möglichkeit die Konsole von unten oder vertikal links oder/nach rechts zu öffnen (was am für mich am besten ist, muss ich ausprobieren) bzw. eine Möglichkeit über Hotkeys das schnell und präzise umzuändern und bei welchem sich das am einfachsten integrieren lässt wirds, schließlich will man ja nicht ein Sammelsorium an ungenutzten Programmen anhäufen sondern den (begrenzt und sündhaftteuren SSD)Speicher für nützlichere Sachen freihalten.


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*


```
df -h
```

Unerlässlich bei Linux, zeigt die Fest(-platten)speicherbelegung an. 

Wenn voll = System platt.


```
who
```

Zeigt alle angemeldeten User ( Fremdnutzer / Hacker ) an.


----------



## th_fn_styles (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Als KDE/Plasma-Nutzer möchte ich KDE Connect nicht mehr missen. Die passende App auf dem Android-Smartphone und man bekommt eingehende Nachrichten des Smartphones auf dem Desktop angezeigt (ähnlich wie bei gängigen Mailclients).

Für einen Systemüberblick finde ich auch hardinfo ganz brauchbar.

Neben dem bereits genannten _who_, finde ich auf der Shell (ich mag die bash) auch _pwd_ ganz sinnvoll. Man sollte schon beachten, in welchem Verzeichnis man steckt, bevor man ein rm -rf losjagt.  Ich nutze auch gern _tail_, um mir die letzten Einträge eines Logs anzeigen zu lassen. Generell sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass das pipen von Befehlen sehr viel Arbeit ersparen kann. Also sowas wie _less server.log I grep ERROR_


----------



## Gimmick (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Ich weiß, es geht hier eigentlich um Tools, die unter Linux laufen, ich möchte aber dennoch 

TurnKey GNU/Linux: 100+ free ready-to-use system images for virtual machines, the cloud, and bare metal.

hinzufügen.

"Schlüssel fertige" Mini-Distributionen als ISO und VM-Image auf Debian-Basis mit eingerichteten Datenbanken etc.

Ich probiere es gerade in der Redmine- und Gitlab-Variante aus.


----------



## colormix (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*

Ich Erzgänge das hier mal :
Unter Linux muss man nicht zwangsläufig den VLC Player benutzten  die Tage habe ich einen besseren und schlankeren  Media Player  entdeckt ,   SMPlayer der kann mittlerweile auch Formate in H265  Abspielen,  der SMPlayer  ist im Software Center u.a. bei Ubuntu Linux zu finden .


----------



## keinnick (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Nützliche Programme und Tools unter Linux*



colormix schrieb:


> ... die Tage habe ich einen besseren und schlankeren  Media Player  entdeckt...


Dann lies noch mal den Startpost: 


Jimini schrieb:


> Aber: es geht hier nicht etwa um den "besten" Browser oder den praktischsten Audioplayer, sondern um Tools, mit denen sich die Arbeit und der Umgang mit dem System deutlich erleichtern lässt.


----------



## ntropy83 (19. September 2020)

CPU-Z für Linux:








						GitHub - TheTumultuousUnicornOfDarkness/CPU-X: CPU-X is a Free software that gathers information on CPU, motherboard and more
					

CPU-X is a Free software that gathers information on CPU, motherboard and more - GitHub - TheTumultuousUnicornOfDarkness/CPU-X: CPU-X is a Free software that gathers information on CPU, motherboard...




					github.com


----------



## Stryke7 (20. September 2020)

ntropy83 schrieb:


> CPU-Z für Linux:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Mutterplatine"


----------



## ntropy83 (21. September 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> "Mutterplatine"



Ja lol 
Glaube die haben nen Auto-Übersetzer genutzt wie QtLinguist.


----------



## DKK007 (22. September 2020)

xEbo schrieb:


> Ich vermisse dd .



Statt dd nutze ich lieber *ddrescue* aus dem Paket gddrescue, da es auch mit Fehlern umgehen kann und nicht einfach abbricht.


----------

